# Sassafras wine and kmeta mystery



## BigDaveK (Jul 18, 2022)

Here's the skinny -
Started a 3 gallon sassafras wine on 5/1. Slow ferment. In 11 days it went from 1.080 to 1.036. I was concerned about it being in primary and exposed to air for so long that I transferred to secondary. About 5-6 weeks later I racked and added kmeta, SG around 1.004. About a week later I noticed a boatload of bubbles. I had a bubble through the airlock every 3 seconds for more than a week. Measured yesterday, SG at .992 and still bubbling.

My questions -
The kmeta removed free oxygen and that made the yeast happy? There was too much free oxygen? Can kmeta possibly be used for a stuck ferment?!?!

BTW, it tastes really good!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 18, 2022)

Well I’m glad it tastes good. That’s the goal.
maybe there is some compound in sassafras that inhibited the yeast and the Kmeta dissipated it ?


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 18, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Well I’m glad it tastes good. That’s the goal.
> maybe there is some compound in sassafras that inhibited the yeast and the Kmeta dissipated it ?


I harvested the roots in the spring which is the best time for sassafras. I also discovered that the tree is allelopathic like some others and it puts a chemical in the soil to discourage other trees. In play here? I don't know. To tell you the truth, though, I like it when this wine making throws me a curve ball!

Noticed something interesting in the yard - my black walnut are also allelopathic. No trees growing nearby except for Rose of Sharon - they'll grow anywhere!


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 18, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> The kmeta removed free oxygen and that made the yeast happy? There was too much free oxygen? Can kmeta possibly be used for a stuck ferment?!?!


It's more likely the act of racking got the yeast going. While human understanding of yeast is strong, it's not complete. Sometimes yeast just does its own thing.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 18, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I harvested the roots in the spring which is the best time for sassafras. I also discovered that the tree is allelopathic like some others and it puts a chemical in the soil to discourage other trees. In play here? I don't know. To tell you the truth, though, I like it when this wine making throws me a curve ball!
> 
> Noticed something interesting in the yard - my black walnut are also allelopathic. No trees growing nearby except for Rose of Sharon - they'll grow anywhere!


i never put in a walnut tree up north for that reason.


----------



## VinesnBines (Jul 18, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> i never put in a walnut tree up north for that reason.


Who "puts in" black walnut? I have many that have been spread by the squirrels. Unfortunately the scrub brush still grows near the black walnut. Nothing you want to grow will grow...


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Jul 18, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Who "puts in" black walnut? I have many that have been spread by the squirrels. Unfortunately the scrub brush still grows near the black walnut. Nothing you want to grow will grow...


squirrels Wouldn’t cooperate. Probably the dogs fault


----------



## BigDaveK (Jul 18, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> It's more likely the act of racking got the yeast going. While human understanding of yeast is strong, it's not complete. Sometimes yeast just does its own thing.


I've had that happen before and the thought crossed my mind.
But the very recent addition of kmeta added an unexpected wrinkle. Guess I'll never know for sure.


----------

